
Ask HN: Why most websites violate GDPR even with annoying popups? - vpEfljFL
In order to collect personal data, you need to get explicit consent from the user. We can see such consent requests across the web on any advertisement based websites.<p>If we check developer tools, we can clearly see that cookies already been set. Google analytics scripts been loaded. It doesn&#x27;t look as an opt-in for me.<p>Even if we try to comprehend content of such requests, it&#x27;ll send the user to hundreds of websites in order to read their &quot;Privacy Policy&quot;.<p>Does it violate General Data Protection Regulation? Because I can&#x27;t see the way it&#x27;s not.<p>Why to use such popups in the first place if you still violate the rules?<p>Even Google been fined for violating GDPR:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cnil.fr&#x2F;sites&#x2F;default&#x2F;files&#x2F;atoms&#x2F;files&#x2F;san-2019-001.pdf<p>&gt; 101. In the two cases described, five actions are necessary for the user to access the information relating to personalised advertising and six for geolocation.
======
kaazhan
This kind of laws exist mostly to make people think UE is taking care of
privacy and force foreign websites to comply to specific UE laws.

It is the same with IA and public surveillance. Despites UE says it's against
facial recognition, countries as France for example are using this and are
aiming a national level deployment.

UE just want you to think everything is fine with your datas, but has no plan
on enforcing the law. The goal is clearly not to focus on privacy. Creating
GDPR experts roles that block foreign countries to push their websites in
europe is much more valuable.

Anyway it's impossible to comply with this law. French law forces you to store
customers datas for 10 years (invoices can't be destroyed) and ask you to
delete EVERYTHING if the customer ask for it. Even if you wanted to, you
cannot comply to this law, which has anyway some huge flaws.

It's UE politic bullshit

------
Nextgrid
Yes it definitely violates the GDPR. This is the expected outcome of any laws
that aren't being enforced.

